# Bombom Patisserie - Loughborough



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Anyone studying at Loughborough University currently will without a doubt heard of Bombom. It's located in a small housing estate a few hundred yards off campus. The coffee is fantastic and cookies are just as good. A must visit if you are passing. They have now opened their second cafe which is in canal house in the centre of Loughborough.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

there was a fantastic burger place when i was there in the 90's, they did a half pound garlic mayonnaise cheeseburger... trouble was they took ages to deliver so I always ate it way too fast and got indegestion

coffee houses in loughborough.... whodathoughtit


----------

